# Fifi, Aylestone Bulldog, DOB 14-03-06  Godstone, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Fifi, Aylestone Bulldog, DOB 14-03-06  Godstone, Surrey


*Homing Requirements: *Fifi will need to be reintroduced to walks as she tends to be shy of them and her family gave her constant access to the back garden. She needs to be owned by a 'bull dog' family who understand her language and overtures. Not for live-in children. Needs a garden with 5' panel fencing.

*Her Story: * Fifi has been owned since a pup. A baby's entry into family has meant Fifi lost her home, as uncomfortable. Recently neutered and vax'd. Now in kennels near Godstone, Surrey.

*Advert: *Fifi is an obedient and obliging girl. She loves visitors especially when they make a fuss of her and stroke her. She enjoys toys. She travels in the foot well of the car and enjoys journeys. Can be a little precious with food but is easily managed with tasty food which disappears quickly! She loves treats and knows many different commands. A dog who would love training and the attention and fun this offers. Apparently she doesn't like walks so has access to the garden and enjoys games there. Fifi meets dogs well but if frightened she hides behind you.

Fifi is a 6 year old rare breed Aylestone Bull dog. A beautiful beige brindle, with cotton soft velvet coat. She loves her home and her family. She has character and can get on edge with 'the hoover' so is given a filled Kong to occupy her. Chilled when left and devoted to her owners.

*Please note that this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found.*

Please visit Fifis thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Fifi (Scrappy) Aylestone Bulldog DOB 14-03-06 Godstone Kenns to find out if she is still available and for fuller details.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates please visit our forum and you will find listed the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: This ad has been posted by Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue. We are a registered charity (No. 1139407) and our work involves finding unwanted dogs their life long homes. We currently have approx. 80 dogs under our wing. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

no doubt a lovely dog , however , not a rare breed. check how many pups are registered each year through their own registry.

Aylestone Bulldog | Old English Bulldogs

they had 5/6 litters this year alone!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

diablo said:


> no doubt a lovely dog , however , not a rare breed. check how many pups are registered each year through their own registry.
> 
> Aylestone Bulldog | Old English Bulldogs
> 
> they had 5/6 litters this year alone!


Understand what you are saying, but can't remember seeing one on my high street lately.

Sad that so many dogs are bred per se when there are so many in rescue and PTS by the pounds.

Just goes to show, you can find every breed of dog in rescue and there really is no need to go to a breeder/puppy farm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Understand what you are saying, but can't remember seeing one on my high street lately.
> 
> Sad that so many dogs are bred per se when there are so many in rescue and PTS by the pounds.
> 
> Just goes to show, you can find every breed of dog in rescue and there really is no need to go to a breeder/puppy farm.


she is a lovely looking dog and i hope she finds a nice home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

diablo said:


> she is a lovely looking dog and i hope she finds a nice home.


Thank you - someone is going to be very lucky to wake up to that beautiful face.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

For some reason I had it in my mind that Fifi was a lot bigger than she is. Couldn't wait to see her and set my own eyes on that gorgeous characterful face ...







"Oh she has sausages ... me, me, me ... I can sit"!
















Fifi is available to foster until her forever home comes along!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Fifi is still available for adoption!



Video of Fifi playing


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne, Fifi's fosterer ...

"Fifi is really enjoying being with us and we delight in her. She is very close to Lorenzo and they spend a lot of time in the garden together. We have found she likes her dried food served separately to her wet food, she isn't a very foody dog. She takes treats very gently. She welcomes visitors and watching Simon meeting her tonight for the first time she was close for snuggles and he played with her ears, was stroking her head. I had cautioned him as she needs respect but he like us found no edge of resistance to touch, in fact the opposite snuggling for more. Obviously we respect her space but as with Bull breeds you first seek their permission and once granted they are usually mellow Bull breed/ People persons!

Video: Spot the dog

The video is when she is happy she charges around the garden just like Boxers have a tendency to do. She also puts her paws up on your front/ shoulders just like boxers (I grew up with one  ) She is mixed with Max and Brandy and happy to be in other dogs company.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Video: Fifi in her foster pack





Fifi is still available for adoption!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Fifi is still available for adoption  if you are interested in offering a home please complete our homing questionnaire.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Fifi is still available for adoption  if you are interested in offering a home please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Fifi is still available for adoption  if you are interested in offering Fifi a home please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/


----------

